# Wohler Inspection Camera



## Dat dude (Oct 30, 2018)

I’m thinking about purchasing an inspection camera. We come across 1-2 jobs per 6 weeks where I know I could sell a drain inspection. I’ve looked at the Rigid line and seems for around 8k you get a decent setup. Plumber buddy of mine showed me his Wholer 350 which looks like a good setup.. runs about 6800. ANyone here have experience with one?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd never buy a wohler except one model...but it's a specialty camera. Getting them repaired is the main reason I stopped looking at them.

I'd really recommend the ridgid mini and CS6X monitor.


----------

